# Air in clutch fluid or slave cylinder?



## SplitFire (Aug 1, 2007)

I went to get in my car and the clutch pedal had quite a bit of slack in it. I went to check the clutch fluid in the reservoir and it was even with the hole that returns the fluid back to the clutch. So, I fill it up and the clutch seemed to be working pretty close to normal. The next day, I get in the car and the slack is back. I figure it's the fluid again, but the fluid level is at the right spot. 

Would you think this would just be air in the system or the slave cylinder going out? I was thinking since I was driving with the clutch fluid low, maybe I could have sucked some air in. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Bleeding the crap out of it would be the first thing I would do to debug it. When my slave on my other car went, it leaked really good.


----------



## SplitFire (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. If it gives anyone else an idea, the car has 41k miles and as far as I know, nothing on the transmission has been touched (I'm the 2nd owner).


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bleeding is the best idea but if it got low enough to suck air in I'd be concerned about it leaking. Before you bleed look for any dampness at the bottom of the bell housing.


----------

